# HERO M7 - a mystery



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

According to the information I have on the Tenby smack HERO, her ON was 27632 (confirmed by The Mariners List of ONs), and her original port was Plymouth (date unkown). 

She was registered at Milford in 1882, and according to my source, she foundered on 7th May 1891, though no location is given.

I've checked to Index to Volumes 1-5 of the Shipwreck Index of the British Isles, as well as the Shipwreck Index of Ireland, and while there are many HEROs recorded, there are none on that date, and none with any Tenby owners between 1872 and 1900.

I suppose she might have sunk on her moorings in Tenby, and not have been recorded as an official wreck, but does anyone have any further information on her career, and her fate?

Barry
Milford Trawlers


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Barry,

You are probably aware of *THIS*.

Chris


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*Hero*

I'm afraid so, Chris - I wrote it!

I'd still like to know more about the cir***stances of her loss, especially as it doesn't seem to have been recorded as a wreck.

Regards,
Barry


----------

